# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Conversion de formats audio

## N_I_C_S

Bonjour, 

Pardonnez mon ignorance, mais connatriez-vous un bon logiciel (gratuit) de conversion de formats audio ? Je voudrais principalement convertir des mp3 en petits fichiers (basse qualit) wav ou ogg.

D'avance merci  :;):

----------


## saphi

Audacity je crois...

----------


## Invit

google t'en donnera une liste de logiciels gratuits qui devraient faire ton bonheur...

----------


## laurentSc

J'utilise Audacity mais uniquement pour faire des enregistrements, et il ne me semble pas possible de faire des conversions ; sinon, pour convertir, j'utilise Deepburner (gratuit)

----------

